# Want to buy first camera



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

Im really starting to enjoy looking at photos now, the more macro/beading shots i see the cooler they get.

So id like to buy my first camera, with the ability to take macro/beading shots.

If poss id prefer it be a smaller variety, rather than the big ones with changeable lenses.

got about 150 to spend.

Ive seen a few people recomend lumix.

So iff poss a few recomendations and maybe some pics taken with the reccomended camera would be nice also.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Fuji make good cameras, but they are a little pricier.
You certainly won't get near a digital SLR with 150 so I wouldn't worry about changing lenses!
Most digital cameras except disgustingly cheap ones will have a macro function.
Something like this: http://www.warehouseexpress.co.uk/?/photo/digitalcompact/Fuji.html#s5700
will have a huge amount of features but if you want something more compact you'll get less but thats probably nothing to worry about unless you are into photography and need so much control over your pictures.


----------



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

Yea my mum has a kodak one with a macro function, but its completly useless, theres barely any difference in i between the normal function.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Really am pleased with the Panasonic Lumix range.

I Have an FX-10 good price too and the pics are really good quality.

Try http://www.comet.co.uk/cometbrowse/product.do?sku=384062#


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fuji S5600 is a Brill Camera. I currently use a Fuji F10, gives very good photos


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I always try to buy Canon as I've had great experience with them.
That said, my boss just bought a panasonic, which uses Leica lenses and has a big screen, and that seems like a good camera.

You really should compare the specs of a few and ensure that the macro ability is the best (some can focus closer than others) and also get one with a large screen I would suggest.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Panasonic Lumix :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Took this pic on my Canon A640,bought it in January for £250, now nearly £100 less!:wall: Just love this camera, 10mp and has a viewfinder which is a feature I wanted and also uses standard batteries which last forever, so no need for another charger cluttering up the place. It is quite big for a compact, great for handling but won't slip in the pocket as would a Lumix.
Can't be too bad, this pic was voted the best in a DW competetion!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PANASONIC-DMC...ryZ31388QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

That is the one to go for, if you buy that and are disappointed i will eat my pot of destiny!


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

If you tend to also take a lot of pictures indoors or at night, which compacts usually don't cope well with, the Fuji F31d gets a lot of good reviews and is a top choice. You can get it for £120, although it only takes xD cards which start at £17-20 for 1GB.

Another good one to look at is the Canon A630. It's the next model down from the A640 mentioned above, just a different colour and a few less megapixels which you probably wouldn't notice anyway. Has a bit more in the way of creative control and one of the only compacts with a flip out rotateable LCD screen. They're about £130 now and take SD cards (cheap) and AA batteries so budget for a set of rechargeables (£15-20).

Have a look at the Panasonic DMC FX-30 (£120) too, it has a wide angle zoom lens and image stabilisation in a very slim body.

I found this was an excellent site for reviews and information:
http://www.cameralabs.com/buyers_guide/compacts/best_compact_digital_camera.shtml

Find the best prices here:
http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/cat9.html


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Wozza said:


> Panasonic Lumix :thumb:


What he said ^^^ :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Can't offer any advice regarding choice of camera, but I'd highly recommend Cameras2u. Bought two cameras off them, good price and excellent service. Once you've decided on the camera I'd check them out for price and availability :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

pricey for mine on that site.


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Fuji S5600 is an excellent starter camera. SLR looks but lightweight and has plenty of stuff to play with for the amateur photographer.

I'm not sure why, but Amazon is selling it at £275 at the moment!? I bought mine from them a few months ago for £115  Go figure. Find it somewhere else for less.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

i have the panasonic DMC-FZ20 bit of an old man now, but stunning pictures, and i bet you can get it for a good price now
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Panasonic-Lum...ryZ31388QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting the Ricoh Caplio R6 which you can get for £150. 7x wide angle zoom, very slim, image stabilization, macro etc.

http://www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2007/04/09/Ricoh-Caplio-R6-Review/p1
http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews_ricoh_caplio_r6.php
http://www.thedigitalcamerashop.co.uk/product_details.php?id=2844&gclid=CP3D066Mio4CFQGIlAodMHFDPw


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Been thinking of the Lumix T22 which is a bit above the budget. Anyone got one and could give opinion on this one please.
Thought the extra zoom function would be better than extra pixels.


The R6 does look good on paper.


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

The TZ2 offers similar features but seems a _bit_ better than the R6 (nicer lens, more zoom, better menus), but then it's also bit bigger, has less battery life and costs £30 more. Pretty much the same as the TZ3 though, from what I can make out (less MP, smaller screen) which gets good reviews. So I think I will get one of these two, if I ever make my mind up that is. Might come down to cost in the end...

http://www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2007/03/20/Panasonic-Lumix-DMC-TZ2/p1

Try here for user reviews of the Panasonic: http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1033


----------

